# Nicotinamide/niacinamide



## dns (Apr 30, 2008)

hi folks

has anyone ever tried this? wiki says here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicotinamide that "Animal  studies show that nicotinamide has anti-anxiety (anxiolytic) properties. It may work in a way similar to benzodiazepines". well we humans are eventually some kind of animals too 

besides I've read on some other forums that 500mg of this stuff work pretty much like a benzo just without the mental fog and fatigue

thnx!


----------



## dns (Apr 30, 2008)

it's also considered to be very safe as many people take it to treat acne for decades without any side effects


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a bottle of it sitting right here on my desk. I bought it because like you I read a lot of promising studies/articles on its use as antianxiety agent. I don't quite remember how it worked for me though, I will try it again. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I took 500mg Niacin and I didn't feel any anxiety when I was out and about (basically, met one person hehe, so not a true anxiety inducing situation). I need to try it for a while before it receives a stamp of approval from me.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I've tried it several times. The first time was 500mg three times a day for a week and nothing. Next time I tried it at 500mg a day w/other supplements for two weeks and still nothing. And the last time I took 2g at once and nothing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I heard nicotinamide is used in orthomolecular medicine in some publishing medical journal somewhere.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm convinced niacinamide does help. I've tried theanine on its own, magnesium taurate (175mg in Seredyn) on its own, although great, what else is in the Seredyn i take, niacinamide, at 200mg a capsule. The only other ingredients are valerian and passionflower. And something immediately calms me down, and that is why i'm sure its the niacinamide. I do wonder if we should all be taking a very high B complex, as taking isolated b vits can unbalance the others. Anyway all B vits have good affects on stress etc. I'm going to get some niacinamide on its own to try, then i will know for sure. Like all things, some things seem to work for some and not for others, i suppose we don't all have quite the same difficiencies.


----------



## mouse pad (May 3, 2008)

I used to take 500 mg daily on a somewhat regular basis for anxiety. I think it had a very mild effect on me. I was never really sure whether or not it was actually working.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I just got some last week and I have been taking it twice daily at 500mg. I can't day for sure that it is doing anything but there is at least a placebo effect if it's not. I have mainly noticed more positive thinking, and less of those moments where a negative thought triggers a panic feeling and racing heart.


----------



## bruno2006 (Jul 21, 2011)

This vitamin has helped many many people including those suffering from schitzo. It was made famous by the work of Abram Hoffer who used it in an attempt to help those in a mental hospital that was doing very poor as far as helping people. Some folks were actually cured by this nutrient. I have tried many many alternative treatments and I recently tried this because I was reading up on it. It does help with calming and racing thoughts. Dont know how long I will benefit from it, seems like everything I try poops out in about a week or two.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6101294



> Both the purines and nicotinamide possess some benzodiazepine-like properties in vivo


The trouble with this is that there is no mention of how much would have to be present to evoke a desirable response. Is it possible to get enough nicotinamide into the brain to exert a decent benzo like effect? Also B vitamins really shouldn't be taken in isolation, especially in high doses. So If one were to try this they really aught to take a high potency B complex.

I did read something a while back about B3 involvement in schizophrenia. Like a dysfunction in the metabolism of it into active forms or something. Would be interesting to know more about this...

I'd be more interested in purine derivatives as GABA modulators. Thats would be interesting...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.mendeley.com/research/be...ons-on-gaba-responses-betacarbolines-purines/



> Two purines with moderate benzodiazepine receptor affinity, 1-methylisoguanosine (MeIG) and 6-dimethylaminopurine (DMAP), weakly enhanced GABA responses.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

More reasons to avoid caffeine...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12825831



> Caffeine at 1 mM markedly inhibited binding of [3H]diazepam to GABAA receptors in rat cerebral cortical membranes.


Nasty...

_BTW caffeine is a purine..._


----------

